# Produktionsfehler bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom-Karten / Produktion bis zur Umstellung gestoppt bei Gigabyte



## Duvar (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Edit: Aufgedeckt wurde das ganze von unseren Kollegen: Schnelle Reaktion: Gigabyte ändert die Kühllösung auf der Radeon R9 290(X)
Ich gebe mal eine Warnung raus, liest bitte folgenden Beitrag: Gigabyte halts Radeon R9 290(X) WindForce production due to design flaw | VideoCardz.com
Gigabyte hat alles drauf gesetzt ihre Customlösung als erstes auf den Markt zu bekommen.

Aufgrund thermischer und Kühler technischer Ungereimtheiten gab die Firma bekannt, die Produktion bis zur Umstellung zu stoppen.
Wer also nach einer Customlösung Ausschau hält, sollte hier eventuell sich die Sapphire Tri X Lösung näher anschauen (aktuell).

PS: ASUS hat ein ähnliches Problem, dies nur am Rande, die haben sich noch nicht dazu geäußert. 

Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabytes R9 290(X) Karten Massenproduktion eingestellt!*



Duvar schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat alles drauf gesetzt ihre Customlösung als erstes auf den  Markt zu bekommen um abzustauben, dummer weise haben sie die Karten  nicht vernünftig getestet (die Gier halt).



Zitat Quelle:


> Das heißt im Klartext, dass die an die Presse verschickten frühen Muster   nicht mit dem übereinstimmen, was der Auftragsfertiger für den Kühler   dem Grafikkartenhersteller  Gigabyte ursprünglich zur Prüfung vorgelegt   hat.



Gigabyte trifft doch gar keine Schuld.


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabytes R9 290(X) Karten Massenproduktion eingestellt!*

Wer jetzt genau Schuld hat ist im Endeffekt irrelevant, man hätte alles vernünftig überprüfen können, damit so etwas nicht passiert.
Wichtig für den Endkunden ist nur, dass sie Abstand zu den Karten halten (aktuell).
Will hier jetzt auch nicht Gigabyte als Sündenbock darstellen, obwohl der Startpost das wohl teilweise assoziiert.
Solche Fehler passieren nun mal und meine Sichtweise der Dinge beläuft halt auf die Gier hinaus, da alles zick zack auf den Markt musste.


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabytes R9 290(X) Karten Massenproduktion eingestellt!*

Gigabyte hat das Referenzsample geprüft und freigegeben, wenn der Auftragsfertiger dann was anderes macht haben sie doch keine Schuld.


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabytes R9 290(X) Karten Massenproduktion eingestellt!*

Ich sagte bereits, wer im Endeffekt genau die Schuld dafür trägt spielt keine Rolle.
Es läuft nun mal unter dem Namen Gigabyte 290 (X).
Wichtig ist nur, dass die Leute da erstmal Abstand zu gewinnen, dieses Problem betrifft auch die ASUS Karte.
Also liebe vermeintlichen Käufer, seid gewarnt. Käufer die bereits schon zugeschlagen haben, hätten die Option, die Karten wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabytes R9 290(X) Karten Massenproduktion eingestellt!*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich sagte bereits, wer im Endeffekt genau die Schuld dafür trägt spielt keine Rolle.


 
Trotzdem unterstellst du Gigabyte das sie gierig sind und die Karte nicht richtig getestet haben, das stimmt einfach nicht.

Hier gibts super Bilder von der noch schlechteren Asus Bodenplatte:
Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Eingesperrt: Härtetest mit 3x Radeon R9 290X im engen Midi-Case

Die Sapphire Trix schaut dagegen super aus:
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## KrHome (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabytes R9 290(X) Karten Massenproduktion eingestellt!*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich sagte bereits, wer im Endeffekt genau die Schuld dafür trägt spielt keine Rolle.
> Es läuft nun mal unter dem Namen Gigabyte 290 (X).
> Wichtig ist nur, dass die Leute da erstmal Abstand zu gewinnen, dieses Problem betrifft auch die ASUS Karte.
> Also liebe vermeintlichen Käufer, seid gewarnt. Käufer die bereits schon zugeschlagen haben, hätten die Option, die Karten wieder zurück schicken.


 Hast du deine eigene Quelle gelesen? Da steht drin, dass keines der "defekten" Testsamples den Endkundenmarkt erreichen soll/wird.

Und ja, es spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle, wer da was verbockt hat. Erst Recht, wenn man wie du zunächst Schlüsse wie "um abzustauben" und "die Gier halt" zieht um dann, wenn man man darauf angesprochen wird, dass diese nicht haltbar sind, alles als irrelevant abzutun. Ganz schlechter Stil.

Wer so unprofessionell an ein Thema herangeht, sollte vielleicht lieber Abstand vom Newsschreiben nehmen.


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom - Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

Das Problem ist, dass zB Caseking die Karte lagernd hat und auch verkauft, Alternate soweit ich weiß auch eine Menge verkauft hat und paar andere Läden auch.
Sind das nun alles fehlerfreie Karten?

Ich will jetzt nicht unnötig diskutieren, es ist meine Meinung, es läuft nun mal unter dem Firmennamen von Gigabyte und ENTSCHULDIGT meine lieben professionellen Newsschreiber bzw Leser, 
dass meine mini News eurem Qualitätsstandard nicht entspricht! Wollte nur die Leute vor etwaigen Fehlkäufen wahren, wusste ja nicht, dass hier Hobbyanwälte sitzen 
Wie dem auch sei, dann vergisst meine persönliche Meinung und konzentriert euch nur auf die geposteten links.
Denn die allein sind schon eine News wert.


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom - Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

ok Gigabyte ist schlecht


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom - Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

Wie schon gesagt, es wurden ja schon dutzende der Karten verkauft, auch hier in Deutschland. (aktuell läuft der Verkauf auch weiter u.a. bei Caseking / Status: lagernd)
Der Gibbo von OC.uk will nächste Woche mit Gigabyte sprechen und alles abklären und wenn nötig eine Lösung finden, wie sie das anstellen mit dem Rückruf der Karten etc.
Gigabyte change the cooling solution on the Radeon R9 290 (X) - Overclockers UK Forums 
Also spätestens nächste Woche wissen wir mehr und nicht vergessen, auch bei ASUS ist Obacht geboten.
Laut Geizhals ist die X Version bei mindestens 6 Shops hier in Deutschland auf Lager.


----------



## MaxPa (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom - Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

Hat Caseking hier im Forum nicht einen Theard im Supportforum ? Die sollten einem doch weiterhelfen können, oder meint ihr nicht ? :-/


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorsicht bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom - Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

@ Duvar

Bitte beherzige den Hinweis, den andere dir hier gegeben haben.



> Das heißt im Klartext, dass die an die Presse verschickten frühen  Muster   nicht mit dem übereinstimmen, was der Auftragsfertiger für den  Kühler   dem Grafikkartenhersteller  Gigabyte ursprünglich zur Prüfung  vorgelegt   hat.



Man kann zwar einer News auch im Nachsatz eine eigene Note geben, aber grundsätzlich hat die News objektiv zu sein. Durch deinen Schreibstil kommt der Sachverhalt deutlich falsch rüber! Überarbeite deine News bitte etwas.


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Produktionsfehler bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom-Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

Ah ok sry, hast du ja wohl übernommen, ich wusste nicht, dass man seine Meinung nicht mit einbringen sollte, nochmals Entschuldigung.
Habs aber echt nicht wirklich böse gemeint, als Grundlage diente eigentlich nur der Link von videocardz.com, den Toms Hardware Link habe ich erst später entdeckt und hinzugefügt.
In dem englischen Link kristallisiert sich das ganze halt so, dass Gigabyte es "vermasselt" hat.


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Produktionsfehler bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom-Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

Du warst gerade offline, also habe ich den einen Teil des Satzes entfernt.

Eine eigene Meinung kannst du einbringen - da spricht nichts dagegen - aber dann bitte am Ende der News und deutlich gekennzeichnet. Es kann nämlich nicht sein, dass Hersteller XY verleumdet wird, weil User YZ hier den reinen Sachverhalt nicht von einer eigenen Meinung des Schreibers unterscheiden kann. Wir wollen ja keine Hetze verbreiten.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Produktionsfehler bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom-Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

Nur mal zur Richtigstellung:

*In meiner News ging es nicht darum, dass die Massenproduktion "eingestellt" wurde. Das steht schon in der Überschrift anders und vor allem richtig drin: geändert.*

Hintergrund ist die von uns ausgetestete Version mit einem selbst angepassten Windforce-Kühler der GTX Titan (die so ja nie komplett montiert erschien) und einer modifizierten Lüfterkurve. Ich habe es zudem nicht sofort sensationsgeil weiter verbreitet, sondern erst einmal den Hersteller kontaktiert und das Ganze erst dann als News (und nicht als reißerischen Artikel) gebracht, als allen Beteiligten auch wirklich klar war, wo der Fehler lag. Die haben bei GB noch am Abend des 31.12 sowohl das BIOS fertig bekommen, als auch mit dem Kühlerhersteller abgecheckt, dass nun die Änderungen übernommen werden. Ich persönlich finde es gut, wenn ein Hersteller so schnell und offen reagiert, bei anderen ist dies leider nicht immer selbstverständlich. *Dies wäre übrigens für mich der interessantere Teil der Story gewesen.* Immerhin hat Gigabyte ja "nur" ein Qualitätsproblem (und nicht ein Konstruktionsproblem wie ein anderer Hersteller), das sich recht einfach lösen ließ. Kein Mensch kann außerdem sagen, wie viele Karten wirklich betroffen sind und ob es doch nur die frühen Presse-Samples waren, bzw. nur ein Teil der ausgelieferten Karten. Wichtiger ist, dass man es mittlerweile geändert *hat*.

Ich zitiere mich mal in zwei Stellen selbst:


> Das heißt im Klartext, dass die an die Presse verschickten frühen Muster  nicht mit dem übereinstimmen, was der Auftragsfertiger für den Kühler  dem Grafikkartenhersteller  Gigabyte ursprünglich zur Prüfung vorgelegt  hat. So etwas kennen wir ja bereits bei Netzteilen und deren  geschrumpfter Ausstattung, doch nun hat es offensichtlich auch Gigabyte  bei den Kühlern erwischt.


Zwischen "stoppen (also anhalten) und "einstellen" ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied:


> Man hat die Massenproduktion der R9 290(X) heute sofort gestoppt und  wird auf dem ursprünglichen Entwürfen mit einer dickeren und vor allem  größeren Bodenplatte bestehen, die wie geplant dann alle Heatpipes  erfasst. Es wird zudem noch an einem verbesserten BIOS gearbeitet, das  heute noch im Laufe des Tages in die Produktion übernommen wird.


Die im Netz verbreiteten Google-Übersetzungen sind größtenteils in bester Tradition der Yellow-Press erfolgt und haben nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Inhalt zu tun.  

Allen ein gesundes Neues 
Grüße, Igor

@Klutten:
Danke für den Eingriff


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Produktionsfehler bei Gigabyte & ASUS 290(X) Custom-Karten / Massenproduktion bei Gigabyte eingestellt!*

Du hasst es doch in Deinem Test ganz klar geschrieben FormatC .

Die Karten kranken daran das Asus als auch Gigabyte einfach den Kühler der GTX 780Ti genommen haben oder ?


----------



## Duvar (2. Januar 2014)

Habe die Überschrift mal geändert, denke sollte nun passen.


----------



## Euda (2. Januar 2014)

Glück, dass ich eine Aftermarket-Kühllösung genießen kann.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (4. Januar 2014)

Hauptsache fehler erkannt und nachgebessert, klingt besser als wie zb. in der autoindustrie erst 1 jahr später ne rückrufaktion zu starten


----------



## MyArt (6. Januar 2014)

Was meiner Meinung nach das viel schlimme ist, ist das die Hersteller falsche Presse-Sample an die Tester versenden. 
In diesem Fall hatten Tester mal ein schlechteres exemplar... 

Nur wie oft wurden schon "ausgesuchte" Karte zu den Testern gesendet...


----------



## drstoecker (7. Januar 2014)

die fehlerhaften gigabyte Karten sind nicht in den verkauf gelangt. alle ausgelieferten modelle sind ok. also wieder mal nur panikmache .


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2014)

Warum genau hat jedoch Gigabyte die Produktion gestoppt?
Ging es dort um die Rev 2.0 Kühler oder wie?

Edit:

Liest euch bitte folgenden Thread komplett durch.
Dort sind einige Antworten/mails veröffentlicht worden, welche von Gigabyte stammen + ein verwirrendes Bios. (Clockspeed nur 947/1250 für die WF3 Version? )
Wie dem auch sei, dort wird von den Gigabyte Leuten gesagt, dass Toms Hardware einen kleinen Fehler gemacht hat und das Gigabyte für eine Richtigstellung sorgen will. (Erledigt)
Ich persönlich bin mir da nicht zu 100% sicher was da abgeht, wenn ich mir mal die Beiträge einiger early adopter dort anschaue,
deswegen werft bitte einen Blick auf die folgenden Links.

Gigabyte change the cooling solution on the Radeon R9 290 (X) - Overclockers UK Forums
GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - ATI - PCI Express Solution - Radeon


----------

